# Fun Con-Tact paper



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why not create your own and find a large output graphics place to print it for you? Shop locally and you will find those that output vinyl for signage and so forth and if not freestanding businesses like a sign or copy shop, they might be inside blueprint shops, etc. The folks that wrap vehicles or print banners on vinyl can do it. You can certainly order online. Some Kinko's have the capability. Fast Signs has franchises throughout the country.

The output is sold by the available width of the material times whatever length you want. You may be able to get several pieces out of wider vinyl? Ask how to set up your computer software to kick out the correct files. Of course there are different thicknesses of vinyl. 

There are also fun pattern repeat programs out there if you wanted something like that. Play for free at the ColourLovers site. Spoonflower and others that make custom fabrics have free pattern repeat software. I don't think they output vinyl though.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had some time so did a search for "Decorative Self-Adhesive Vinyl" and tons of possibilities appeared so you might replicate my efforts if you do not want to design your own. This site had some fun things.

http://www.designyourwall.com/store/animal-skin-contact-paper-self-adhesive-c-276.html


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just remember, unless they have changed the glue( yes glue, MAYBE adhesive) on the back, it is there to stay.:yes:


----------



## MNDIY (Sep 20, 2012)

Went to a bigger Target today and they had 1 roll of a black/white damask paper!

$5.99. Perfect!

I will have just enough!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

wallpaper?:huh:


----------



## MNDIY (Sep 20, 2012)

No. It is the Con-Tact brand. Just like you would put in drawers or on shelves. 

I did think about the paintable wallpaper though..........


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

I quickly checked out that website cause I only had a few minutes and they do have tons of designs. But, holy cow are they expensive.


----------

